# New sticks



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all I'm looking at some new sticks I was think of srixon 701 i's or maybe wilson Ci7. I'm after something with good control not to worried about extra distance. What do you guys think?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Hi all I'm looking at some new sticks I was think of srixon 701 i's or maybe wilson Ci7. I'm after something with good control not to worried about extra distance. What do you guys think?


I don't think anyone is going to say your making a bad choice Luke, but have you tried the clubs and others that are in your price range and how do they feel to you? I see some Srixon on the courses I play.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I have tryed the srixon's and I liked them but I couldnt find a demo in the wilson I've swang them in store and the felt good. but just thought I'd put the question out there.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I have tryed the srixon's and I liked them but I couldnt find a demo in the wilson I've swang them in store and the felt good. but just thought I'd put the question out there.


Would any of the courses in the area have clubs to demo in the product lines your interest in?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

some do normally most of them stock some of the mid range clubs as demos but a lot of them only stock the uppper range of clubs as demos.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke try The Golf Works Super Store out of Brisbane. One of their Affiliated stores you may have all ready tried. Drummond Golf at 178A Mooraboo Street in Geelong. or call (03) 5229 5333

I'll help ya spend your money:laugh:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Surtees said:


> I have tryed the srixon's and I liked them but I couldnt find a demo in the wilson I've swang them in store and the felt good. but just thought I'd put the question out there.


"swang"?????


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pick up Rick I'm sure you understood what I meant.....

I dont think I'll try the brisbane one Bob it's about a 2 and a half days drive to get there I might seen if they have an online store and yes I've been into Drummond golf in geelong. I like help spending my money it's even better that the boss has said yes!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

They do have an online store, I should of been more clear. We can make you an honorary citizen of one of our southern states some of them get out and swang the club too. After all you are Southern Australia


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

"I come from the deep south Y'all" will I fit in? Oh ok I'll google there store thanks Bob.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> "swang"?????


That's down under for... uh... SWANG!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

What have you come up with in the last couple of days on the Sticks/clubs? Home made clubs don't have a warranty.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been busy with work and study the last couple of days so no real movement. I did get my daughter fitted up for her first set of clubs they have pink shafts so she likes them.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

A great way to start the summer season. She's 5 yrs old now isn't she?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nope she's 7 now Bob how time flys


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> nope she's 7 now Bob how time flys


Geeeez, next you'll be saying; "NO! you're to young to date" I'm saying that with my Grandson and he's 14 soon to be 15. I guess I'm a little jealous we don't spend the time together like we use to. Oh well I still have Grandma. Her and I are 38yrs this Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I know Bob she is growing up way to fast. I'll need myself a rocking chair and a shoot gun soon so I can scare the boys off! 

Congrats on 38 years too! The wife and I have just past the one year mark too a couple of weeks ago. It's funny we've been together for 9 years but now we are back to one.lol

Back on to the oraginal topic. I've pretty much decide to go for the srixon i 701's I've played them and I always seem to come back to them. I'm actually getting them from the US I can buy them and have them shipped here for about half the price that it is to buy them here in Oz. I wish we had the same prices for golf stuff as you guys. I guess thats the consumer difference you have a population of about 305 million and we have 21 million.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes I know Bob she is growing up way to fast. I'll need myself a rocking chair and a shoot gun soon so I can scare the boys off!
> 
> Congrats on 38 years too! The wife and I have just past the one year mark too a couple of weeks ago. It's funny we've been together for 9 years but now we are back to one.lol
> 
> Back on to the oraginal topic. I've pretty much decide to go for the srixon i 701's I've played them and I always seem to come back to them. I'm actually getting them from the US I can buy them and have them shipped here for about half the price that it is to buy them here in Oz. I wish we had the same prices for golf stuff as you guys. I guess thats the consumer difference you have a population of about 305 million and we have 21 million.


Good for you.:thumbsup: Let me know if you see an improvement in your game, When I got the Adams it took a few rounds to get the feel and stance but then my game showed remarkable improvement. I believe the Clubs made the difference in the way I swing and confidence level. I'm talking ten strokes as an average with some bad rounds periodically. OH! I'll be waiting for the next gotcha on the other thread


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll keep you updated I'll just have to wait for them to come in the post I hope they dont take to long.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

where oh where can the post man be where oh where can he be?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> where oh where can the post man be where oh where can he be?


You start looking for that truck/Lori it will feel like it is being shipped by a dugout canoe against the current. patients my friend patients.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh yes I know that Bob I was just wanting them now. It will take about two weeks to get them. first payment has to clear and then shipping time, but I've waited this long for new stick two more weeks wont hurt. The problem is I'll get them about a week before my uni exams and it would be crimnal not to try them out wouldn't it?


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Good luck with the new sticks, give us a full report after hitting them a couple times.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Will do buck once I've been out with them a few times I will give them a bit of a review I took a demo 6 and 8 out and I was hitting the 8 about as far as I normally hit my 6 with my current irons so this could be a good thing.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

My clubs have made it to Australia now for them to make it to my house!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> My clubs have made it to Australia now for them to make it to my house!


Now a word of advise, swing the clubs outside not in the house or the wife will swang you upside your head.:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

use I think thats some good advice Bob we only have 8ft ceilings in the new house so i wont swing them inside....


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

YYYEEESSSS they are here nice new toys now to get over being sick so i can try them out! I put some pics up in the photo thread take a look.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

WEll??? How you doing with the new spoons? I hit some last weekend, very nice clubs, very much like my TaylorMade RAC LT II's. Hope you've been able to get out and hit them a couple times.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry yes I've been to the range a couple of times I havent had a chance to have a round with them yet . I am hitting pretty nicely with them and managing to get most of the shots straight. With the shorter irons say 7-P I am hitting longer then I did with my old clubs and I am hitting the longer irons about the same distance but once I get used to the clubs a little more I feel they will get longer as I'm not hit them as hard as I did my old irons yet I'm just making sure that my shots are going where I want them to atm.

This club have given me a lot more feel during contact with the ball and a good shot feels very good.
I have found that they are fairly forgiving if you slightly miss hit it will still go pretty straight but you might lose a bit of distance. Now I just cant wait to get to the course with them. It's almost time for day light savings over here and that will mean the chance for 9 after work which will be good!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

The pitching wedges seem to be pretty workable I was able to hit a heap of shots within a couple of meters of each other. Giving shots different flights. 

I'm also playing the 3 iron pretty well prob 6 out of 10 shots are straight which is good for me as I've always struggled with my 3 iron. That why I got a hybrid.

All of the clubs seem to be very forgiving and they have a big sweet spot.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> The pitching wedges seem to be pretty workable I was able to hit a heap of shots within a couple of meters of each other. Giving shots different flights.
> 
> I'm also playing the 3 iron pretty well prob 6 out of 10 shots are straight which is good for me as I've always struggled with my 3 iron. That why I got a hybrid.
> 
> All of the clubs seem to be very forgiving and they have a big sweet spot.


I did miss this one. I believe club technology does change your swing and you have to adjust. even proficient golfers go through this process.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes it's funny they are just golf clubs but I need to readjust my game to play with them althought they have only been slight adjustments so far.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Ah! you're getting warm


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dennis is just as confused as you are


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

You didnt have your medication did you Bob? well played my friend.


----------

